# Polishing compound



## mickeyc (Dec 16, 2013)

Today I went over my B-6 with Turtle Wax polishing compound and 0000 steel wool.  Took all the crud and rust off with ease.  Left the paint and pin stripes no worse.  Easy to work with and cheap.  A tub of the compound was $4.39 at the auto parts store and 0000 steel wool is cheap too.  A word of caution, if you use this stuff, do smaller areas at a time and DON'T let the compound dry.  Buff it with a soft rag.  It's a stinker to polish off if it dries.  Leaves a nice shiny finish ready for a wax.

Just my 2 cents.

mickeyc


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 16, 2013)

I've been using Turtle Wax polish off and on for about 5 years. It is just ok. The quality of the polish is so-so. It does a fair job if you work it quickly and don't let it dry, as noted above. If you let it dry, it will harden and make somewhat of a mess. It also tends to clump, which can lead to uneven polishing. I prefer Scratch Doctor or Meguiar's for paint. I like Simichrome for plating and certain plastics. I will not be buying another tub of Turtle Wax polish once it runs out.


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Jan 1, 2014)

*Steel wool on paint?*

I've been buffing out my chrome and just using polishing compound with a cotton towel on the frame. The under side of the frame is beautiful but the top is probably not salvageable, I'd like to halt the rust from causing more damage and I can live with some metal showing as this is my first project/experiment. Is the steel wool safe on my paint?? I want to keep the pin striping (or little that I have) in decent shape. Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Jan 29, 2014)

The 0000 steel wool is made for buffing and polishing metal and wood furniture finishes involving wax. It's good.


----------

